# Match the Columns game



## azra (Jun 17, 2007)

How can I make a "Match the Columns Game" to put on a html page?

An example of a match the columns game click here

Is there a program I can use to make this? It doesnt necessarily have to be like the game above, but something similar to it.

I would really appreciate if someone could help me.

Thanks!


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Azra,

That would a flash game made with adobe software.

See http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/

You could download the trial version of flash cs3 and read some tutorials. Then you can try and make your own game. 

If not you might be able to find it on a site that allows you to use theirs on your own site.

Like this one http://www.flashgamesforyourwebsite.com/

Hope that helps. =]


----------



## azra (Jun 17, 2007)

I already have Macromedia Flash 8.

Can you give me some links to tutorials which would help me make a Match The Columns Game?

Thanks


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry but I can't find a tutorial for specifically "match the columns" and I'm not a fan of flash so I can't help you personally. 

Have a look at this site and maybe you can learn enough from other tutorials to gain the knowledge you need. 

http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Flash/Games/1


----------



## azra (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks, i will look into it


----------

